# Computadora de auto, construir un lector



## tecnogirl (Abr 27, 2009)

Quiero construir un lector para las computadores de automoviles. Se que existen, pero la quiero
hacer con vuestra ayuda. Preguntas: que tipo de conector fisico emplean ?, este está estandarizado ?
Como es la caracteristica electrica de las señales?. Como es el protocolo de esas senales (serial o
paralela) ?. Que codificacion emplean (Ascii o binario). Como es el protocolo de dialogo entre el
computador y la terminal para enviarle datos/comandos?. Gracias.


----------



## aguevara (Abr 27, 2009)

El protocolo usado es el LIN Bus busca en internet, hay un site dedicado exclusivo a ello. Checa el link
http://www.lin-subbus.org/


----------



## tecnogirl (May 15, 2009)

aguevara: Gracias por tu dato. Segun entendi, LIN es el bus interno entre componentes del motor. En cuanto a la interface con el lector, parece que este se conoce como On Board Diagnostic (ODB). Hay dos estandares: el americano (ODB2) y el europeo (EODB). Si alguien nos aporta mas al tema, bienvenido. Saludos.


----------



## miguelca53 (May 15, 2009)

el las revistas elektor esta el dispositivo con su intrterfaz completa para asi poder armalo uno mismo


----------



## tecnogirl (May 15, 2009)

miguelca53: Gracias. Si estan los kits (y hasta costosos). Seguimos esperando experiencias de los foristas en el tema. Saludos


----------



## shadowpucci (May 15, 2009)

www.obddiag.net   de ahi baje la data para armar la mia... y anda jamon en todos los autos compatibles con CAN, j1982 y kwp2000


----------



## tecnogirl (May 20, 2009)

shadowpucci: Gracias por el link. Si hay muchos kids para armar el lector (o comprarlo hecho) pero la idea es documentar la tecnologia que subyace detras de estos lectores (desagregacion de tecnologia) que hasta donde he visto no es del otro mundo.  Por ahora quisiera saber si alguien a visto información de las forma de onda de las señales que se intercambian entre lector y computadora ?. Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 21, 2009)

"la idea es documentar la tecnologia que subyace detras de estos lectores "
No hay mucho para hablar de la interfaz, simplemente adapta los niveles de tensiòn a rs-232 para poder conectar la pc, el resto lo hace el soft.
Existen varios protocolos de comunicaciòn, para saber cual o cuales tiene implementado el vehiculo tenès que mirar el conector e identificar que terminales estàn disponibles:
http://www.diagnostix.at/espanol/Enchufe_OBD_Generalidades_OBD2_2x2_EOBD_Interface_KWP2000_ECU.html


----------



## tecnogirl (May 22, 2009)

fernandoae: Asi es, creo que ya no hay misterio con el conector, tambien esta claro que existen varios protocolos de comunicacion pero en el camino de desarrollar la interface al PC o al lector, como dices hay que convertir las señales del ECU a RS232C. Aqui es donde tengo la duda porque consultando los links que me han recomendado y otros mas ninguno me mnenciona como son las caracteristicas electricas (voltaje vs tiempo) de la señal de dato que los ECU me proveen en la bornera o conector. Quiza alguien la conozca ?. Saludos.

La imagen adjunta  (gracias a VValdo de Argentina) corresponde al conector OBD hembra de un auto Chrysler Caravan / Voyager. Este se encuentra en el tablero (dashboard) del automovil. Tiene 2 filas de 8 zocalos para un total de 16. Solo algunos zocalos tienen contactos metalicos. Este detalle dá una pista del tipo de protocolo que el computador del auto (ECU) emplea, como lo indica la siguiente tabla:

Protocolo     Pines empleados
-----------      ---------------------
CAN             5, 6, 14 y 16
ISO & KWP  5, 7, 16 y optionalmente el 15
VPW	   2, 5 y 16
PWM	 2, 5, 10 y 16

fuente: www.nology.com/obd2connector.htm


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 31, 2010)

Es conocido el CI ELM327 para realizar esa interfase, como no tenia ganas de hacerla compre una china que viene con esa inscripcion y anda OK, la sorpresa fue de entrada que no andaba y la abri para ver sobre un puente que decian en un foro.. la sorpresa fue que no lleva el ELM327 sino un PIC16xxxx estoy chinos se pasaron.. con razon llegan a valores de mercado que como a mi no me dieron ganas de construirla..


----------



## capitanp (Ene 31, 2010)

el ELM327 es un PIC ya programado por alguien


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 11, 2010)

Este chip decis que es un pic programado? http://www.elmelectronics.com/products.html


----------



## jaiser (Jun 7, 2010)

Hola compañeros estoy investigando sobre la interfaz odb y consegui informacion en una revista pero esta incompleta, dice que se descarga los planos de la pagina de saber electronica pero no encuentro como hacerlo, da un error, si alguien puede descarguela y publiquela. Gracias.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 23, 2010)

aca dejo el diagrama y hoja de datos sel lm327,esta en ingles pero se entiende


----------



## HADES (Jul 8, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Quiero construir un lector para las computadores de automoviles. Se que existen, pero la quiero
> hacer con vuestra ayuda. Preguntas: que tipo de conector fisico emplean ?, este está estandarizado ?
> Como es la caracteristica electrica de las señales?. Como es el protocolo de esas senales (serial o
> paralela) ?. Que codificacion emplean (Ascii o binario). Como es el protocolo de dialogo entre el
> computador y la terminal para enviarle datos/comandos?. Gracias.



saludos tecnogirl! bueno te comento que logre conseguir un manual para hacer un lector para el carro por medio del lector OB2 incluye la descripcion del  integrado que interpreta la señal del carro y la transmite en forma serial y ademas el circuito tipico de aplicacion para armar formalmente todo el proyecto ojala les sirva saludos!

HADES


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 12, 2010)

Mirá por tu pregunta si querés un lector de CD ....podés usar un lecto de CD viejos esos que venia con el boton play , stop, adelante , atras..


----------



## HADES (Ago 12, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Mirá por tu pregunta si querés un lector de CD ....podés usar un lecto de CD viejos esos que venia con el boton play , stop, adelante , atras..



de que hablas???

este era un lector de codigos de fallas para carros del año 96 en adelante estas seguro de lo que dijiste o ibas a responder en otro lugar y se te cruzo!

saludos moyano!

HADES


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 12, 2010)

jajajajajajajajjaja no se me paso entendi mal el tema perdon


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola:
Alguien a analizado este aparato publicado en la revista *Elektor*
Stand-Alone OBD2 Analyser

Googleando pueden encontrar un archivo en PDF que solo explica el funcionamiento del aparato, incluido el circuito. 

Saludos


----------

